# [H-Thrall] Whispering Woods sucht



## WW-Hoernchen (7. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir als "Casual-Progress" Gilde suchen derzeit gezielt nach Verstärkung um die eigenen Reihen zu erweitern und den Raidkader zu kräftigen.

*Doch zunächst - was verstehen wir unter "Casual Progess"?*
Anders als viele Gilden bezeichnen wir uns nicht als Semi Progress Raid. Wir raiden aktiv, sind hier auch ambitioniert und wollen "zügig" den HC Content clearen, doch hat der danach folgende Mythic Bereich keinen so hohen Stellenwert bei uns.

*Wer sind wir, und wenn ja wie viele?*
Whispering Woods gibt es nunmehr seit 4 Jahren.
Gegründet haben wir uns damals mit dem Ziel, eine kleine Raidgemeinschaft und Community für den "älteren" Spielerkern bereitzustellen. Älter bedeutet, dass wir einige Mitglieder im Alter um die 30 Jahre beherbergen, bei denen Beruf und familiäre Verpflichtungen im Vordergrund stehen. WoW und der Raidbetrieb kommem erst im Anschluss zum Zuge.
Das Altersgefüge bei uns reicht von Anfang 20 bis hin zu Ende 40 Jahren.
Entsprechend wirkt sich das auf die Onlinezeiten des Großteils aus, aktiv sind wir in den Abendstunden.

Unsere Hauptbeschäftigung liegt in der Regel immer im Raidbetrieb.
Wir haben einige ehemalige Progressspieler in unseren Reihen, die nun kürzer treten. Die Gildenführung spielt mindestens 4 Jahren zusammen, auch gab oder gibt es hier keine großen Umstrukturierungen.
Wer zu uns kommt, will in angenehmen Klima raiden und teil unserer Community sein.

*Unser Raid*
Unser Raid findet an 3 Tagen innerhalb der Woche statt. Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag, jeweils von 20.00 - 22.30
Ziel ist es, den HC Content in annehmbar kurzer Zeit zu clearen. Mythic können wir im Anschluss spielen, doch nicht auf Biegen und Brechen. Wir werden unser Setup nicht anpassen oder Spieler aussortieren, um im Mythic Bereich besser voran zu kommen. Wer mit uns den HC cleared und nicht "carried" wird, spielt auf unserem Niveau, und das passt dann auch.
Derzeit befinden sich 18 Spieler in unserem Raidkader - mehr oder weniger aktiv. Die Raids starten im Schnitt mit ca. 14 Spielern.
Loot wird "personal" verteilt. Einzig bei T Set Bossen stellen wir im Farm Status auf PM um, um die Set Teile besser an die Spieler zu bringen die sie noch brauchen.
Unsere Taktitken sind natürlich sehr stark an aktuellen Guides angelehnt. Doch ist bei uns jeder eingeladen mit an "unserer" Taktik zu tüfteln, um den Boss auf einem für uns gangbaren Weg zu bezwingen.
Das Raidklima bei uns kann man durchaus aus ausgelassen bezeichnen. Trashtalk ist Kultur und das Niveau eher eine Handcreme. Genau das soll auch so bleiben.
Bei Boss Encountern jedoch ist Ruhe angesagt, Gehirnfasching gibt es davor und danach.

*Unsere Community*
Wie eingangs beschrieben gibt es uns seit 4 Jahren. Entsprechend hat sich in der GIlde auch eine Gemeinschaft gebildet, die seit ebendieser Zeit zusammen spielt.
Viele Spieler sind in der Zeit gekommen, einige auch wieder gegangen.
Wichtig ist uns bei einem Beitritt das man sich mit unserer Vorstellung von WoW identifizieren kann, und die gleichen Ziele verfolgt. Auch muss es menschlich passen, das bloße "Raidslot füllen" haben wir vor langer Zeit schon aufgegeben,

*Was und wen wir suchen*
Aktuell suchen wir nach DPS Klassen aller Art (bevorzugt Range, aber Melee nehmen wir auch) sowie einem DPS/TANK Hybriden. Grundsätzlich solltet ihr an allen 3 Tagen Zeit haben. Wenn ihr also Sonntags zu den Pfadfindern und Montags zum Radball Training geht seid ihr hier falsch.
Im Raid solltet ihr genug Consumeables dabei haben um nicht dauerhaft schnorren zu müssen (so einen haben wir schon bei uns.. :-)
Außerhalb der Raids dürft ihr gerne den M+ Runs joinen und eine gute Zeit mit uns verleben.
Eure Hardware und Internetverbindung sollte den WoW Ansprüchen genügen, im Teamspeak solltet ihr sprechen können ;-)

Bevor ihr euch meldet, macht euch klar wo ihr euch "bewerbt".
Wir suchen keine Spieler die sich gearen lassen und dann weiter ziehen. Auch sind wir nicht an Spielern interessiert, die nur zu den Raids kommen wollen.
Beide Gattungen erkennt man ganz schnell.
Auch wenn wir dazu einladen, sich an taktischen Diskussionen zu beteiligen, einen Raidlead oder Ansager suchen wir nicht. Notorische Besserwisser überleben bei uns keinen Abend.
Wir erwarten das ihr euch mit eurem Char auskennt und keine Stützräder mehr braucht. Auch wenn wir nicht durch den Content rasen legen wir Wert auf ein gewisses spielerisches Verständnis. Ist das nicht vorhanden, passt ihr nicht zur Gruppe.

*Wen wir nicht suchen*
- Hater
- Flamer
- Spinner die immer alles besser wissen und entsprechend alles kommentieren 
- Lootgeier
- Menschen ohne jeglichen Sinn für Humor
- Political Correctness Fetischisten

*TL;DR*
- 3 Tage Raid sucht DPS und DPS/Tank Hybrid
- Donnerstag, Montag, Sontag; 20.00-22.30
- Attandence ca. 66%
- Es muss sowohl menschlich als auch spielerisch passen

Kontaktaufnahme entweder über b.net (_hoernchen#2891_) oder unsere Website:
www.whispering-woods.at


----------

